# Sub1Hour's Quest for a White Jacket | Officially Good at Sq-1 Now



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, I finally did it, I made a progress thread. This is my personal progress thread and as the title states, my endgame goal is to get a white jacket. For those who don't know, TheCubicle is a major speedcubing company that has many sponsorees, and those who are sponsored for their talent often receive a white jacket. Someday, I wanna get there.


Current Main Focus: Getting faster at 6/7, Learning CSP

Current Main Cubes
2x2: Valk 2 with MGC 2x2 springs
3x3: Angstrom Valk 3 M
4x4: MGC
5x5: Celeritas Valk 5
6x6: MGC
7x7: MGC
Square-1: Angstrom MGC
Megaminx: Yuhu v2
Clock: Qiyi
Pyraminx: Bell V1


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 15, 2020)

You get a point for that excellent title, finally something that is not "x's/my progress thread bla bla"


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> You get point for that excellent title, finally something that is not "x progress thread bla bla"


Thanks, I tried to make it simple and concise.

anyway, I got a question for you guys, should I do YT? I probably won't get around to doing it right now but eventually, I have plans to and I want to see if anyone would actually watch.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Thanks, I tried to make it simple and concise.
> 
> anyway, I got a question for you guys, should I do YT? I probably won't get around to doing it right now but eventually, I have plans to and I want to see if anyone would actually watch.


If you want to 
I would watch.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 15, 2020)

If you’re serious about sponsorship I think a quality YT Channel makes sense. While I’m sure some sponsored cubers don’t have YT channels there are many Team Cubicle cubers that do (Brody Lassner, Partik Ponce, Stanley Chapel, and Lucas Etter are a few that Immediately come to mind).

As a business, sponsorship makes more sense if their team members can help grow their business as much as possible. If you’re a great cuber with a big YT following (and other social media’s) it just makes more financial sense to invest in you vs you just having fast times and providing no additional exposure to the cubicle. 

Great goal, nice thread title, and good luck!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 15, 2020)

I would watch it!
Close enough: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/apparel/products/cubicle-zip-hoodie


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I would watch it!
> Close enough: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/apparel/products/cubicle-zip-hoodie


They are sold out of my size  

I am probably gonna get one though when they get the XL back in stock, But the T shirt is my favorite one 








Cubicle 2020 Tee


The Cubicle 2020 Tee is our modern remake of our classic Cubicle T-shirt. This shirt features the Cubicle logo prominently on the front with the text "TheCubicle" underneath. The back is blank. Currently available in Black and a variety of sizes from Youth Small, and Adult Small to Adult 2XL...




www.thecubicle.com





I also have the Blue/Black RGB shift hoodie


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I would watch it!
> Close enough: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/apparel/products/cubicle-zip-hoodie


would watch too!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

I would watch your Youtube.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would watch you Youtube.


But would you watch you you you you you YouTube?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> But would you watch you you you you you YouTube?


I would watch you^23 tube


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would watch you^23 tube


Jokes on you, you^23 is less than you you you you you, but I would watch you you yo-yo yu-yu you tube. (You)


----------



## pi³ (Jun 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Jokes on you, you^23 is less than you you you you you, but I would watch you you yo-yo yu-yu you tube. (You)


you^23=you*you*you...="Error: Cannot multiply strings"


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> you^23=you*you*you...="Error: Cannot multiply strings"


Hmm, but AFAIK most programming languages don't use a caret for exponentiation, so we can assume it may be in a different context where multiplication is a valid operation on strings. Now we need to find out how to do that operation.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> you^23=you*you*you...="Error: Cannot multiply strings"


Prob wouldn't actually say multiply, wouldn't do that you * you thing, and wouldn't it say something along the lines of "cannot convert" (?). I guess it's just a joke tho


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 16, 2020)

I did not do a lot today since I had a lot on my schedule. I only did 6x6 but I got a nice 2:30 single so not bad

I'm not going to make a new post every day, just when exciting stuff happens like PBs and milestones. I'm just making this first one since its day 1.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

I did it, I finally started learning some more OLLs. Today I learned 40, 39, 49, and 50 making my OLL progress 29/56

I'm also starting to do Green and Blue cross. The reason I'm not trying to be completely CN is because it's not that useful on 6x6. The reason I'm learning Blue and Green is because every single edge has either Yellow, White, Green, or Blue, so I don't have to force parity to be on a white/yellow edge on 6x6.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, I just finished my first session on Green/Blue cross, I did an Ao100

Generated By csTimer
avg of 100: 16.22

For reference, this is my current Ao100 on my regular session

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 100: 12.51

I'm a little more than 3.5 seconds behind so I'm gonna try and do an ao50 every day on average.

I also might learn a few more OLLs today or some EP.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 2, 2020)

~sits in the back chilling while everyone else is attempting to become CN~


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-02
single: 9.28

Time List:
1. 9.28 R2 F U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R' D' L' U L' D R' F' D2

My first CN sub-10!!!

Working on a reconstruction right now

EDIT: Reconstruction failed since I couldn't remember my solution, I don't pay much attention during my solves so I couldn't remember anything past the X-Cross


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 100: 16.67
A little bit worse than yesterday but that was expected since I haven't done any other solves yet today. I'm still struggling with figuring out the EO of my F2L edges and I find myself inserting pairs before my cross is done either on accident or just because I see them. My TPS is the only thing saving me at this point because my lookahead is trash


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

I finally feel like I'm getting used to recog on blue/green cross. I can feel my TPS slowing down a little bit since I can actually see what pieces need to be in the F2L now and my total pause time is going down very quickly. I did another Ao100 today, 15.69, a very *nice *improvement from my first 2, cutting about a second off both. I also did a competition style Ao5 for the last 5 solve of my Ao100 and got a super good 14.05 average. My lookahead is getting very good and I think I'm gonna start trying it out on 6x6 (the main reason why I'm trying to become quad CN) and see how well I do.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Generated By csTimer
> avg of 100: 16.67
> A little bit worse than yesterday but that was expected since I haven't done any other solves yet today. I'm still struggling with figuring out the EO of my F2L edges and I find myself inserting pairs before my cross is done either on accident or just because I see them. My TPS is the only thing saving me at this point because my lookahead is trash


What does eo of f2l mean?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> What does eo of f2l mean?


It basically determines if you can do the pair without F moves or a rotation, If the EO is bad then you have to use F or B moves to insert it or rotate.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It basically determines if you can do the pair without F moves or a rotation, If the EO is bad then you have to use F or B moves to insert it or rotate.


So if the pair is in the back right you have to do a b move or rotate
Is that what you mean by eo


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> So if the pair is in the back right you have to do a b move or rotate
> Is that what you mean by eo


Kind of. If the edge is good then I can pair and insert it with only RUL, which is good, but if its a bad edge I have to rotate or use an f/b move. BTW location of the slot the edge belongs in doesn't affect the orientation of the edge unless you use a rotation to change where the slot is relative to the F face


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Kind of. If the edge is good then I can pair and insert it with only RUL, which is good, but if its a bad edge I have to rotate or use an f/b move. BTW location of the slot the edge belongs in doesn't affect the orientation of the edge unless you use a rotation to change where the slot is relative to the F face


You can now solve on white yellow and green right?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> You can now solve on white yellow and green right?


I'm faster on White and Yellow, around 12 seconds. But on Green and Blue, I'm a little slower at around 15. But I feel like I just overcame the original barrier of Color Neutrality and I have a sub 14 Ao5 on green and blue. I think it won't be that much longer until I am just as fast with green and blue as I am with white and yellow. I'm not sure if I am going to try and go for red and orange cross right after that though since diminishing returns apply to being CN, especially with my main reason for becoming CN on blue and green, avoiding triple parity on 6x6


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Generated By csTimer
> avg of 100: 16.67
> A little bit worse than yesterday but that was expected since I haven't done any other solves yet today. I'm still struggling with figuring out the EO of my F2L edges and I find myself inserting pairs before my cross is done either on accident or just because I see them. My TPS is the only thing saving me at this point because my lookahead is trash



Don't you use CFOP?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Don't you use CFOP?


Yes, but knowing the EO is still very useful since it lets me know which pairs are RU gen or LU gen so I can do those before making a rotation or F move. It also just makes my look ahead much easier for some reason I don’t have enough ZZ knowledge to explain even though I use regular old CFOP


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes, but knowing the EO is still very useful since it lets me know which pairs are RU gen or LU gen so I can do those before making a rotation or F move. It also just makes my look ahead much easier for some reason I don’t have enough ZZ knowledge to explain even though I use regular old CFOP



Why don't you just know which solution goes with which F2L pair? Each F2L case should be drilled into your muscle memory at that point, so you should automatically know whether to rotate or not without recognizing EO(which is slow; even the best take around a second in their main orientation)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why don't you just know which solution goes with which F2L pair? Each F2L case should be drilled into your muscle memory at that point, so you should automatically know whether to rotate or not without recognizing EO(which is slow; even the best take around a second in their main orientation)


J Perm says it's faster to lookahead by recognizing pairs by EO, but, idk, tbh I don't use it.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> J Perm says it's faster to lookahead by recognizing pairs by EO, but, idk, tbh I don't use it.



I just see the case as I'm looking ahead, and I've done enough solves to have cases drilled into my muscle memory so I can immediately go into that one


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why don't you just know which solution goes with which F2L pair? Each F2L case should be drilled into your muscle memory at that point, so you should automatically know whether to rotate or not without recognizing EO(which is slow; even the best take around a second in their main orientation)


I DO know which solution goes to each F2L case but I use EO recog to limit my rotations down to around 1 per solve. EO recog is slow on blue/green so I find myself doing more rotations than I need to. I try and incorporate it into my solves as another tool to up my efficiency.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 5, 2020)

Todays Ao100
Generated By csTimer
avg of 100: 15.20

Not bad, I feel a lot more comfortable on green/blue cross now and my lookahead is starting to get to where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 21, 2020)

does it have to be a white jacket or can it be a red one?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> does it have to be a white jacket or can it be a red one?


Lol he is referring to Team Cubicle. One of the things you get when you join Team Cubicle is a white jacket with the cubicle logo and and your name that you wear to comps and stuff.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Lol he is referring to Team Cubicle. One of the things you get when you join Team Cubicle is a white jacket with the cubicle logo and and your name that you wear to comps and stuff.


i know that but does it have to be cubicle and not scs


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i know that but does it have to be cubicle and not scs


@Sub1Hour doesn't want to be sponsored by SCS. He believes The Cubicle has the best products and service, and wants to be sponsored by the company that he believes to be the best.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @Sub1Hour doesn't want to be sponsored by SCS. He believes The Cubicle has the best products and service, and wants to be sponsored by the company that he believes to be the best.


did he say that?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> did he say that?


Yeah somewhere he said he wouldn't want to be sponsored by SCS because he thinks The Cubicle is better. I agree with him that you should want to be sponsored by the company that you believe in because other wise it doesn't really work.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

PS this is not a Cubicle vs SCS debate


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> PS this is not a Cubicle vs SCS debate


it never was


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> PS this is not a Cubicle vs SCS debate


I know lol I wasn't debating anything. I was explaining that he doesn't want to be sponsored by SCS.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 21, 2020)

lets stop now when he comes online i dont think he would like to see his thread clogged


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> PS this is not a Cubicle vs SCS debate


AHEM AHEM...
Can we get this thread going again?








The Cubicle vs Speedcubeshop Debate


Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of...




www.speedsolving.com





I also would never take sponsorship from SCS until they do at least 3 things

1. Make superior products to every store out there

2. Make unique products that are actually good that haven't done before (PVC coating sucks)

3. Support the community more than every store out there.

TC Does all 3 of these better than SCS, and it shows. For every "New" thing that SCS has come up with, aside from the PVC coating, TC did an extremely similar thing months before, and that thing also is on par or better than SCS's "Innovation". Speaking of speedcubeshop, they haven't done basically anything big since comps stopped for the community to my knowledge. TC has been doing a lot of stuff like streams and being the main sponsor of [email protected]

As of right now, I would only take a sponsorship from 2 stores, The Cubicle, and Olivers Twisted Puzzles. OTP is a store local to my state and they are at pretty much every comp aside from PBQs, and they also sponsor most comps that are held in the area, providing covers, awards, and partial funding. I have benefitted greatly from both of these companies and I feel like the impact on the community from TC is better than SCS, and the impact on my local community from OTP is better than SCS.



Kaneki Uchiha said:


> lets stop now when he comes online i dont think he would like to see his thread clogged


I dont mind it at all, I'd honestly rather have people discussing literally anything in this thread than having it stay empty. Disscussion is very important, no matter what the discussion is.

Now, I'll talk about my CN progress.

So far I have 800 Solves in my CN session and I'm feeling very good about my progress.

My PB's in this session so far are quite good.

I'm starting to be able to see my 2nd pair after cross+1 which I plan in inspection. 
I'm gonna do some more solves today and I'll update this thread around every 250 solves or when I get hit a milestone.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 25, 2020)

Been doing a littleb it of 6x6 latley, and right now my session looks a bit _spooky
_
I'm implimenting the CN part into my solves now and I can tell I'm benefitting a lot from it. I'm very pleased with the time drop and i'm hoping that I can get sub 2:30 and stay there.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice man, keep it up!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 26, 2020)

It seems that my boys have been getting 6x6 PBs recently, and I JUST GOT IN ON THE ACTION BABY!!!

2.:10.34!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour: 6x6 Grind
Nmile7000: SUB 2 ON 6x6
Micah Morrison: 6x6 PBs!
Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Sub1Hour: 6x6 Grind
> Nmile7000: SUB 2 ON 6x6
> Micah Morrison: 6x6 PBs!
> Hmmmmmmm


They have a dm together and I bet they all decided to grind 6x6.

I will join in the grind once I get my mgc.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> They have a dm together and I bet they all decided to grind 6x6.
> 
> I will join in the grind once I get my mgc.


You are still waiting on it?! Woaj


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> They have a dm together and I bet they all decided to grind 6x6.


Not me lol I filmed one solve to show to @Nmile7300 and it happened to be a pb. I'm going to start grinding for real once I get my MGC


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Not me lol I filmed one solve to show to @Nmile7300 and it happened to be a pb. I'm going to start grinding for real once I get my MGC





Owen Morrison said:


> They have a dm together and I bet they all decided to grind 6x6.
> 
> I will join in the grind once I get my mgc.


Trust me, the MGC is godly. It will definitely make you enjoy the event more. It's also very easy to set up. I just cleaned out 100% of the pieces and added Traxxas 10k till I liked the speed. Any silicon-based lube would probably work but I used 10k since it lasts very long and has a good speed/control ratio.



Owen Morrison said:


> They have a dm together and I bet they all decided to grind 6x6.


We all "decided" to get PB singles, then we decided to grind 6x6.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 26, 2020)

Well, I just finished my first blue/green cross Ao1000. Since I'm moving on to do more 6x6 now I decided to grind out a few more solves before I started really grinding.

I am pretty happy with my improvment, and I'm only about a second slower on blue/green cross then white/yellow cross. Once I get some major progress on 6x6 I'll come back to this as my main focus, but I will still do some solves on this session here and there but not as much as I used to.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 8, 2020)

Well, I haven't done any solves since the last update due to football taking up most of my day, but now that my fall camp is over I should have more free time to start practicing again. 6x6 will still be my major focus and I will eventually move to 7x7 once I get my 6x6 avg to where I want it to be. I'm still doing square-1 from time to time but I don't think I will be focusing on that until its closer to western champs 2021, since its the only event I have a good shot at making the podium in. All of my 3x3 solves are now CN aside from red and orange so that went quite well, I'll eventually learn orange/red cross in the future but I don't think it will help me all that much in the events I'm good at.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I haven't done any solves since the last update due to football taking up most of my day, but now that my fall camp is over I should have more free time to start practicing again. 6x6 will still be my major focus and I will eventually move to 7x7 once I get my 6x6 avg to where I want it to be. I'm still doing square-1 from time to time but I don't think I will be focusing on that until its closer to western champs 2021, since its the only event I have a good shot at making the podium in. All of my 3x3 solves are now CN aside from red and orange so that went quite well, I'll eventually learn orange/red cross in the future but I don't think it will help me all that much in the events I'm good at.


I can't wait for you to get back. I've loved this progress thread you've made and I hope you DO get your White Jacket.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I haven't done any solves since the last update due to football taking up most of my day, but now that my fall camp is over I should have more free time to start practicing again. 6x6 will still be my major focus and I will eventually move to 7x7 once I get my 6x6 avg to where I want it to be. I'm still doing square-1 from time to time but I don't think I will be focusing on that until its closer to western champs 2021, since its the only event I have a good shot at making the podium in. All of my 3x3 solves are now CN aside from red and orange so that went quite well, I'll eventually learn orange/red cross in the future but I don't think it will help me all that much in the events I'm good at.


Nice! I've been taking a bit of a break from big cubes, but I'm going to being doing 7x7 soon, probably after OH and Megaminx.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I haven't done any solves since the last update due to football taking up most of my day, but now that my fall camp is over I should have more free time to start practicing again. 6x6 will still be my major focus and I will eventually move to 7x7 once I get my 6x6 avg to where I want it to be. I'm still doing square-1 from time to time but I don't think I will be focusing on that until its closer to western champs 2021, since its the only event I have a good shot at making the podium in. All of my 3x3 solves are now CN aside from red and orange so that went quite well, I'll eventually learn orange/red cross in the future but I don't think it will help me all that much in the events I'm good at.


are you going to update this thread?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

Ya boy is getting something in the mail soon

The first one to guess correctly gets a leak of my next pfp, which will be active in the next 1-2 business days
I know I haven't updated the thread in a long time this is just a distraction
All jokes aside, I'm insanely busy at this time of year, so I'm not going to be able to be on the forums a ton or cube seriously, I'll be back in a while but for now, I'll probably just cube casually for the next month or two, depending on our playoff run it could be 3 months though. But school might calm down a little bit and I could get in a routine that gives me more time here. But just letting you guys know, don't be expecting much coming from me aside from a few posts here and there until November-ish.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Ya boy is getting something in the mail soon
> 
> The first one to guess correctly gets a leak of my next pfp, which will be active in the next 1-2 business days
> I know I haven't updated the thread in a long time this is just a distraction
> All jokes aside, I'm insanely busy at this time of year, so I'm not going to be able to be on the forums a ton or cube seriously, I'll be back in a while but for now, I'll probably just cube casually for the next month or two, depending on our playoff run it could be 3 months though. But school might calm down a little bit and I could get in a routine that gives me more time here. But just letting you guys know, don't be expecting much coming from me aside from a few posts here and there until November-ish.


Wild guess
The MGC 7x7

IK sounds stupid but it's just a shot in the dark


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Wild guess
> The MGC 7x7
> 
> IK sounds stupid but it's just a guess



_No

Btw there is only 1 guess per person_


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _No_


*betrayal noises*




On a serious note, I've found that you don't have to tell anybody when you leave LOL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> *betrayal noises*



The spark is good enough for me right now, but i really needed a hardware update for a different puzzle.



NevEr_QeyX said:


> On a serious note, I've found that you don't have to tell anybody when you leave LOL





Kaneki Uchiha said:


> are you going to update this thread?



Had to tell him, apparently


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 31, 2020)

Whoa it seemed like you were making pretty good progress on your goals but we get it, there are so many hobbies and activities to pursue and only so many hours in a day. 

My guess is a new LAX stick.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Whoa it seemed like you were making pretty good progress on your goals but we get it, there are so many hobbies and activities to pursue and only so many hours in a day.
> 
> My guess is a new LAX stick.


Nope, its a puzzle. I'm pretty happy with my pole, but for some reason, my head bends like its a fogo head, not a d-pole head. I even got it as a complete stick (here is the link to the complete stick the pole is good, its a little wieghty compared to my school's sticks, but I prefer a heavier pole. But the head and mesh suck. This is the link to the new head and mesh I'm gonna get assuming I'm not broke by the winter) My lax season is in the spring so I don't need to get a new one right now, but I probably will in the future.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

shengshou clock


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> shengshou clock


Nope, not the shengshou clock.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Mgc 7





NevEr_QeyX said:


> The MGC 7x7





Sub1Hour said:


> _No_


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The spark is good enough for me right now, but i really needed a hardware update for a different puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never forced you to I just asked if you were going to update this thread.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

where did you order it from?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> where did you order it from?


TC, like all of my online orders.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Aug 31, 2020)

Must be a squan or something

but of course I'm "out of guesses"


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nope, its a puzzle. I'm pretty happy with my pole, but for some reason, my head bends like its a fogo head, not a d-pole head. I even got it as a complete stick (here is the link to the complete stick the pole is good, its a little wieghty compared to my school's sticks, but I prefer a heavier pole. But the head and mesh suck. This is the link to the new head and mesh I'm gonna get assuming I'm not broke by the winter) My lax season is in the spring so I don't need to get a new one right now, but I probably will in the future.


I forgot to consult my fellow D-pole,
@brododragon, thoughts?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

QiYi clock


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> QiYi clock





Sub1Hour said:


> _there is only 1 guess per person_


this guess is nullified, does not count


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

someone say Qiyi clock or Aohun WR M


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> someone say Qiyi clock


_cheats

I shall give the sneak peak to no-one, 

except for my big cube group chat

or whoever guesses correctly_


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _cheats
> 
> I shall give the sneak peak to no-one,
> 
> ...



Don't saddify me,


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Don't saddify me,


I'm sorry, it had to be done


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm sorry, it had to be done



You make people sad, you cruel specimen


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> You make people sad, you cruel specimen


Not cruel, just following orders.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Not cruel, just following orders.



so am i


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 31, 2020)

‘I was just following orders’
An excuse heard too many times.

I have no idea what you’re getting


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

So it is the Qiyi clock?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

I am very surprised that @Sub1Hour didn't get the MGC 7. It seemed like he was so excited about it like 6 months before it came out.

I care 0 about 7x7 and I still got the MGC 7.

Hopefully the MGC makes me love 7x7 because it seems like a really cool event and I want to be an all-rounder.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> So it is the Qiyi clock?


Yes


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

@BenChristman1 I get 50% of the credit


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 17, 2020)

Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.

*EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5

On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.
> 
> *EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5
> 
> On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.



I play a frick ton of Ori and the Blind Forest, no joke best platformer of the decade.
Some Among Us, but not to the extent of literally everyone else.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I play a frick ton of Ori and the Blind Forest, no joke best platformer of the decade.


I just started playing that one as well, it's pretty calming compared to Rocket League, so its a good way for me to prevent a controller from going through the wall.


----------



## Silky (Nov 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.
> 
> *EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5
> 
> On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.


Tetris 99, Ikaruga, Outlast, and Darkwood. Darkwood is kinda blowing me away. A super unique unorthodox survival horror.

Also, what do you average STM for Square-1?


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.
> 
> *EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5
> 
> On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.


Minecraft


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 19, 2020)

Silky said:


> Tetris 99, Ikaruga, Outlast, and Darkwood. Darkwood is kinda blowing me away. A super unique unorthodox survival horror.
> 
> Also, what do you average STM for Square-1?


Not quite sure, I never measured it but I might record an avg and post it here so you can get an idea of my efficency


Jam88 said:


> Minecraft


I mean who isn't? I'd love to get into modpacks that have more than 80 or so mods but my computer is trash so it cant run those ones without frequent crashing


TheSlykrCubr said:


> I play a frick ton of Ori and the Blind Forest, *no joke best platformer of the decade.*


I forgot to mention this, but just letting you know, Mario Galaxy 2 came out in 2010, so technically that counts, since it's the second-best platformer of all time with number 1 being the original Galaxy.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I forgot to mention this, but just letting you know, Mario Galaxy 2 came out in 2010, so technically that counts, since it's the second-best platformer of all time with number 1 being the original Galaxy.



From what i've played of both (45 stars in galaxy 2) i think i prefer Ori, just because of the amazing artsyle and how fun it can be to play for just 10 minutes to calm down


----------



## Muhammad Ahmed Hasan (Nov 19, 2020)

wanna be friends with me


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 19, 2020)

Muhammad Ahmed Hasan said:


> wanna be friends with me


no, you have 3 messages and they all ask for someone to be your friend. maybe try participating in discussions and you will get friends automatically


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 19, 2020)

Muhammad Ahmed Hasan said:


> wanna be friends with me


Maybe someday


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, I did a big session on 5x5 tonight, and for the first time in a few months I got a sub 1:20 avg


Spoiler: Ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-22 (solving from 2020-11-22 22:57:08 to 2020-11-22 23:05:46)
avg of 5: 1:18.90

Time List:
1. (1:29.85) Fw' U Rw L2 R' F Bw' D L2 U Dw2 B L' B' U2 Dw Bw L2 Bw' R2 Bw U2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Uw L U2 Fw Bw2 D Fw Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Lw D2 Lw2 R2 Rw F Bw' D' Lw' U' Lw U R Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 Lw' Bw' D' @2020-11-22 22:57:08 
2. 1:26.17 Bw Fw R' D2 B' Lw2 D' R' U2 B2 Dw' F2 Fw Bw2 Uw2 U' Lw L U' B Dw U2 D' B2 Fw' Bw' L Lw Uw B Uw U2 Fw2 B2 Bw2 Lw Bw Dw' Lw2 B Rw B Rw' Lw R2 Uw R B2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Bw2 Fw Lw' Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw2 D @2020-11-22 22:59:24 
3. 1:15.51 R2 Lw' Uw' Dw U2 F2 Fw2 Uw Dw' U' B2 Bw L F2 B2 Bw Dw Rw2 Lw' B2 Bw' D2 R Fw' Lw' B' Uw2 R2 Lw Dw2 Uw' U' Rw' L' U' Rw R' Dw2 D' Bw2 R Fw Rw2 D2 B R' Uw2 D Dw L' R Uw2 Bw U2 B2 Fw2 F' Bw D' U @2020-11-22 23:01:31 
4. 1:15.02 Lw Rw' F Bw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' R2 B2 U' Dw Fw2 Lw' Uw' Fw' Dw' Fw Rw' Dw' Bw2 F2 U Bw' Uw Fw Dw L' Lw' B2 D L2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' B2 D' Fw F2 R D2 Uw Lw B2 F' U2 B2 Lw L2 R' Bw' U Fw Bw D' R' Fw' U' @2020-11-22 23:03:44 
5. (1:10.16) U2 R Dw R' Bw' U Fw2 Lw Rw Fw Bw2 Rw' F2 U' Bw' Rw U D R Dw' L2 Bw' Rw' Lw F2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 B L Dw' R D2 R' B2 R' Uw2 D U R2 U2 Bw2 L' D2 Bw' Fw2 B' Lw Fw' Rw' B F' Fw' Lw' Uw U2 D2 Lw Uw' Bw @2020-11-22 23:05:46


I'm really quickly getting back up to speed. After starting my session off with a 1:33 avg and going to 1:18 in only 25 solves is incredible. I'm hopefully going to get back to where I was globally, and maybe even faster if my pattern continues. Things are still shut down where I live, so I'm probably gonna have a ton of time to cube through the Christmas season. It may be unrealistic, but I want to achieve a sub 1:15 GA and a sub 1:00 single. It's hard, but if I improve the way I have been it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Silky (Nov 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I forgot to mention this, but just letting you know, Mario Galaxy 2 came out in 2010, so technically that counts, since it's the second-best platformer of all time with number 1 being the original Galaxy.


I would say that Odyssey is better than the galaxy games. Also I would say Celeste is the best platformer of the decade pretty easily.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.
> 
> *EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5
> 
> On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.


dont play games anymore, but i used to play minecraft, roblox (i regret playing roblox) and nfs games.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 28, 2020)

Well, my 6x6 seems to be close to where it was previously. I'm getting times close to 2:40, and I used to be just over 2:30 so that's pretty good. I'm also finally going to pick up an MGC 7x7. However, I am trying to decide whether to get the Celeritas or Mystic version of it. I'm leaning toward the Celeritas setup since it was extremely good for the Valk 5, and I also prefer the feeling of it. However, maybe the plastic on the MGC might favor one or the other. I'm not getting an angstrom or pro shop one though, since those tend to work better on smaller order puzzles that don't need as much speed to be good.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I'm back. Technically I have been back for 2 weeks but I haven't cubed much since cause school got in the way and I also wasn't feeling it. My team got eliminated back at the end of October, so now I've had a lot more time in my schedule. I've rekindled my love for 5x5 after a brief stint with clock, and now I've regressed to 1:30. I want to get a lot faster, hopefully, I can get back to where I was before my football season (around 1:22) quickly. I've done a little over 30 solves this week and I already went from 1:45 to 1:30, so I think I could get back to where I was pretty quickly.
> 
> *EDIT* Directly after posting this I got a 1:23 Ao5
> 
> On a side note, what games have you guys been playing recently. I got into rocket league seriously for the first time and I really enjoy it. I've only been playing ranked (solos because I've already wanted to break my controller over teammates multiple times in unranked) for a week and it's pretty fun.


I'm super late but welcome back! I've been playing Mario 35 recently. It's a super cool game, too bad it's going away in March.


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 28, 2020)

What? Did this turn into a video game thread or something?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 29, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> What? Did this turn into a video game thread or something?


No I just asked what people have been playing recently


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> No I just asked what people have been playing recently


Oh ok in that case, I’ve been playing a lot of Hollow Knight recently, it’s a heap of fun.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 30, 2020)

I have no idea which thread I should post this in but I figured I might as well post it on my own.
*I JUST FOUND MY FIRST CUBE EVER!
*
I got this cube back when I was only 5. I can't believe how good the condition It's in after all these years. I solved it directly after taking the picture, It's a crap Rubik's brand with a bunch of spring noise (not sure how or why) but it made me feel kind of emotional. I never would have guessed at 5 years old that cubing would change my life the way it did. 5 year old me did a pretty good job at trying to make the blue side. You cant see it in this picture, but the green side had 6 stickers solved on it too.

I've got a question though, what pattern should I display it in?


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I have no idea which thread I should post this in but I figured I might as well post it on my own.
> *I JUST FOUND MY FIRST CUBE EVER!
> View attachment 14075*
> I got this cube back when I was only 5. I can't believe how good the condition It's in after all these years. I solved it directly after taking the picture, It's a crap Rubik's brand with a bunch of spring noise (not sure how or why) but it made me feel kind of emotional. I never would have guessed at 5 years old that cubing would change my life the way it did. 5 year old me did a pretty good job at trying to make the blue side. You cant see it in this picture, but the green side had 6 stickers solved on it too.
> ...


Just a nice superflip


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 30, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Just a nice superflip


I went ahead and made it into the SS forum cube. It wasn't that hard, just took a few setup moves and 2 PLLs and it looks pretty nice. It doesn't look as good on a cube stand but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2021)

I was just gonna make this a profile post, but now profile posts are gone for some reason. But I am happy to say that I’m coming back in just a couple days. School is wrapping up and I’ve only got a few finals left, so I’ll be back to cubing and back on the forums!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was just gonna make this a profile post, but now profile posts are gone for some reason. But I am happy to say that I’m coming back in just a couple days. School is wrapping up and I’ve only got a few finals left, so I’ll be back to cubing and back on the forums!


On the bright side, I noticed this a lot faster than I would have as if this was a profile post.
But still, #bringbackprofileposts


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 18, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was just gonna make this a profile post, but now profile posts are gone for some reason. But I am happy to say that I’m coming back in just a couple days. School is wrapping up and I’ve only got a few finals left, so I’ll be back to cubing and back on the forums!


Nice. Welcome back and good luck with your progress


----------



## Mo_A2244 (May 18, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> On the bright side, I noticed this a lot faster than I would have as if this was a profile post.
> But still, #bringbackprofileposts


Didn't realise they were gone! Why did they get rid of them?
EDIT: This might be the wrong place to talk about this correct me if that is the case


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Didn't realise they were gone! Why did they get rid of them?
> EDIT: This might be the wrong place to talk about this correct me if that is the case


Look at the community suggestions thread


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2021)

my first full bld attempt since I gave up on it a year or so ago. Not half bad! I just forgot which corner was twisted at the end but still better than I would’ve expected


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Jun 14, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 16074
> my first full bld attempt since I gave up on it a year or so ago. Not half bad! I just forgot which corner was twisted at the end but still better than I would’ve expected


i am so bad at bld. i can do a 2x2 bld and sometimes a 3x3, thats it


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 26, 2021)

I just attended my second comp since March 2020, Utah Fall 2021. I got a 9 flat single (somehow) on squan so now I guess that I am officially good. My rankings for single and average are around 300 now globally so I am very happy with that. I also got to meet my inspiration for buying my first square-1, Daniel Karnaukh, that was pretty sweet.

As of right now I am focusing on square-1 and 5x5 for Western Champs 2021, since I didn't qualify for any other events that I am good at. I also got a couple new cubes today. A dayan mega, an FTO, the MGC Elite 2x2, and the 2021 versions of the WRm and RS3. School is toning down a bit so I can finally do some real practice for the first time since august. CSP is going alright, I can trace for all of the star shapes now and know the algs for all but like 2 cases, but I still take like 30 seconds to trace.

I'll be fully back into cubing by Thanksgiving Week, maybe earlier. So yeah, that's nice. 

By the way, how many of you guys are registered for an upcoming competition / are going to an upcoming competition? Just curious since many comps are coming back in the US and worldwide


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> By the way, how many of you guys are registered for an upcoming competition / are going to an upcoming competition? Just curious since many comps are coming back in the US and worldwide


I was going to go to to western champs, but it was too close to another trip.
So probably as soon as something shows up anywhere near me I will go.


----------

